# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Проблема с Hp 1120

## Pavelasd

Если на копируемой странице есть хоть малейшая мятинка, то на копии на месте этой мятинки появляется пятно серое. Обнаружил только, что дело всё в сканере, так как при сканировании точно такие же пятна. И я не смог найти, как настроить сканер.

----------


## Cheechako

Не видя результата :confused:, можно предположить, что установлено избыточно высокое разрешение/глубина цвета.
Руководство - например
http://www.awella.ru/hp1120-10.php.htm

----------

